
Show HN: Community Driven AirDrop Tracker - ashish343
Hi everyone,
We are pretty thrilled to show your our new airdrop tracker. This tracker is built keeping in mind the convenience of the users so that you never miss another airdrop. It is packed with features like:
1. List of air drops
2. Basic info on air drops (description, date of airdrop and estimated value of airdrop)
3. Checklist of tasks to be completed to be eligible for airdrop<p>This is in beta version and is yet to be officially launched. We wanted our biggest supporters that is all of you to use it first and provide us with valuable feedbacks so that we can improve it further. Feel free to share your feedbacks in this telegram group.<p>NOTE: This is a free service built under our community initiatives<p>Here is the link: airdrop.coinswitch.co<p>Thank You
======
ashish343
[https://airdrop.coinswitch.co](https://airdrop.coinswitch.co)

